

Show HN: Mastering Modern Payments: Using Stripe with Rails - itengelhardt
https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com/

======
zrail
Hey, author here. This is the second edition, which includes a significant
number of edits and a brand new chapter on subscriptions. Here's a link to the
preview chapters:

[https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com/read](https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com/read)

